# 9 year old do I spay her?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Is your male neutered?


----------



## Hunters mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes we had him done when he was 6 months.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are good health reasons to have her spayed especially at her age. Rescue routinely spays females this age without a problem. I would have it done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get her spayed if she is healthy enough for it. Mainly because she can get pyometra and it can make her sick very fast. http://www.petplace.com/dogs/pyometra-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Without knowing the history of the bitch I don't have any advice. Rescues often spay dogs this old and older, but that is procedural vs what might be the best for the dog - an intact dog is one that isn't adoptable through many programs - be it an intact 10 week old puppy or an intact 15 year old. At 9 her risk of mammary cancer won't change with a spay, her risk of Pyo is higher than a young bitch - but statistically a 9yo bitch has a higher risk of hemangiosarcoma than pyo...You could also manage her seasons chemically instead of surgery with the use of cheque drops...

I'd suggest having your vet do a full health panel - including an xray and make sure you have a really good idea of her health status - then make an informed decision either way.

Erica


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> You could also manage her seasons chemically instead of surgery with the use of cheque drops...


=====================================================
Whoa....what are cheque drops?

(Time for me to learn something)

.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 9 year old male Yellow labrador rescue.( Sunny).
When we got Trinian ( my Golden) we had him neutered at age 6 months.
I couldn't see putting Sunny through that at age 9 with bad hips and other hurts.
We are responsible and walk him only in the woods or on a line, but he's getting to the point of not being ablle to go far and fast, and wouldn't think of neutering him, now. Of course, he still "plays" humpie with the kid, then comes in and whines until he gets his doggie aspirin. I suppose there are pros and cons with all decisions.
I have always had make dogs, and only my Trinstan developed cancer at age 16.
He was not neutered either. He was the Golden Yellow lab mix, love of my life.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

A resounding YES! Spays are done so frequently for older bitches with no problems. She is at the age right now that she might start having problems, pyo, cancers, etc. I would not hesitate one bit. In fact, we just spayed a golden bitch this age at my hospital earlier in the week. She is doing great! Don't wait, get her before she has another cycle....JMHO.


----------



## Hunters mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. She is coming from a breeder so I know she has been well looked after. She just had a cycle in December so I'm not sure how long I have until she has another one. I was reading about the issues with not getting her spayed (infections and such), and all the vets I have called seem okay doing it. Just have to make sure they do the blood work first.
OMG how the price changes though depending on where you go. We live in Barrie and were quoted around $700 here, yet around Hanover/Mildmay area looking around $300-400. Crazy! 
So I think we r gonna get her spayed, for her benefit.
Thanks everyone
Just stumbled across this site a week ago and already have found everyone here very helpful!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

WLR said:


> =====================================================
> Whoa....what are cheque drops?
> 
> (Time for me to learn something)
> ...


They prevent a bitch from coming into season, because of the nature of a dog's season it also prevents the uterus from taking the estrogen hit of a season. There are many who put their bitches on Cheque drops while they are competing, breed her once or twice, and then spay. Since performance folks can't show their bitches in season it saves some entry fees and allows them to plan further ahead - plus it significantly reduces the chances of pyo in an intact bitch....

Erica


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If the breeder has never had any problems with her having surgery, then I would go ahead. You may also want to see if the breeder can get a better price through her vet, and look after that before you take her home - even if you pay for it, it might work out better if the breeder has looked after that sort of thing before.

Lana


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sometimes to can get help with the cost from you local Humane Society or Animal Reg.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My guy is a senior and he had to have his spleen and a stomach tumor removed last year. He is a rescue, but we guessed his age then at 10 - 11. He came through the surgery with absolutely no problems and felt great a week later.

wow - a spay around here is >$250. Check into animal shelters and the ASPCA to see if there are discounted options available. If fact, my husband brought home a little stray a few weeks ago and her shots, spaying and microchip will be less that $100 through the animal shelter low cost program. She is a little thing though - about 20 lbs.

Good luck to you and your girl!


----------



## Hunters mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

THe SPCA here does have that program where its only around $100 but they don't do animals over 5 years old.
I don't think that $350 is too bad but the $700 first quote is crazy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

A resounding *"**NO"* to cheque drops for a 9 year old. I am against them for any age. Why do folks feel the need to mess with mother nature with chemicals???
I spayed both Lucy and Keeper after 8 years of age.
As to whether or not to spay at 9 here are a few articles that discuss age and spay/nueter. 


http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

http://www.akcchf.org/pdfs/whitepapers/3-23-08DiscoveriesArticle.pdf


These next two are a less pertinent but do discuss age on a somewhat point-counter point basis.

http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

http://www.sheltermedicine.vet.cornell.edu/spayNeuter/young.htm

I spayed both Lucy and Keeper after 8 years of age.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought I should also explain why I am against Cheque Drops. I am not going to relate any horror stories second hand but will print the fact sheet put out with the drug.


Generic Name
Mibolerone


Brand Name
Cheque Drops


Type of Drug
Androgenic steroid


Form and Storage
Drops
Store at room temperature unless otherwise specified by the manufacturer.


Indication for Use
Prevention of estrus, infertility, false pregnancy


General Information
FDA approved for use in dogs for estrus suppression. Mibolerone is an androgenic steroid which opposes the effects of estrogen and other hormones which cause ovulation and subsequent production of progesterone. Need to start the medication at least 30 days before proestrus to prevent the female from coming into heat. It is about 90% effective. Do not use in dogs which are to be bred in the future, as start of the next cycle may vary from 7-200 days from discontinuation of Cheque Drops. It has been used to lengthen short cycles which cause infertility and to treat false pregnancies. The false pregnancy may recur when the medication is discontinued. Because of this and the fact that most false pregnancies resolve on their own, no treatment is usually given. The most effective way to prevent these problems in dogs who are not showing in the breed ring and are not going to be used for breeding is by an ovariohysterectomy (spay).


Usual Dose and Administration
Contact your veterinarian.


Side Effects
May see increase in clitoral size which may resolve after treatment is discontinued, vaginal discharge, mounting other dogs, aggression, change in voice, increase in oily skin and body odor, reproductive tract lesions, tearing, or urinary incontinence. May also cause liver disease or death especially in cats.


Contraindications/Warnings
Do not use in Bedlington Terriers or other breeds predisposed to kidney or liver disease.
Do not use in patients with liver or kidney disease.
Do not use in patients with androgen-dependent cancers such as perianal adenocarcinomas (malignant tumors that occur near the anus).
Do not use before the first estrus cycle, in pregnant or nursing dogs, or for more than 24 months.
Do not use in cats, as it has a very narrow therapeutic range.
Drug or Food Interactions
Do not use with progestins or estrogens.
May decrease effect of phenytoin.


No known food interactions.


Overdose/Toxicity
May see increased tearing, lethargy, lack of appetite, weight loss, muscle pain, or liver, pancreatic, or thyroid disease. May cause death.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

did the pyometra thing with an 11 year old golden...no fun and the fix (spaying her)was WAY more expensive than if i had spayed her prior to...IMHO, if no other health issues, spay her...


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Do look over the charts at the end of the second article AmbikaGR lists in his post (post #16)


----------



## txmn1016 (Nov 3, 2008)

I would do it, only because i have lived with a senior golden in heat. Gross, gross, gross. Either buy diapers or plan on mopping every day (that's if you don't have carpet!).


----------

